# MK II "Pinapple" grenade



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

I have an mark II "pinapple grenade"(think it is a repro)that I picked up at an army navy surpluss store and it has an M228 fuze that came off of a practice grenade as the striker lever is blue with a brown tip. I want to find (even if it is a replica striker)one that matches the one found on an authentic mk II grenade. Also, can someone help me find a site dedicated to collecting mk II grenades?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Can't you paint the lever on yours?


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

I could, but I want one that looks like the ones that were on the original MK II's which were curved, not angled like the ones you see today. I want this thing to look lika an authentic MK II grenade(For me to collect, not to swindle someone on ebay).


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That makes sense. FWIW, I have a couple of these, also with the practice handle on them. Of course, I'm not really a collector, one of them is on a joke plaque that is labeled *Complaint Department* _Please take a number_, of course the number is connected to the pin.


----------

